

A GitHub command line client written in Go - jingweno
http://owenou.com/gh/

======
dchamberlin
This popular ruby gem also uses gh as its interface:

[https://github.com/defunkt/github-gem](https://github.com/defunkt/github-gem)

~~~
jingweno
Ya, I borrow some of the ideas from that gem :)

------
joeblau
All of the two letter g commands are getting taken :). This looks awesome;
great work.

------
saidajigumi
Nice; looking forward to this maturing. I'll definitely give it a try once a
few of my heavily used commands from hub are implemented (esp. `clone`).

~~~
jingweno
`clone` is on the way :)
[https://github.com/jingweno/gh#roadmap](https://github.com/jingweno/gh#roadmap)

------
brentvatne
Great work Owen!

~~~
jingweno
haha thanks :)

------
earless1
haha didn't think I'd see anyone I knew on hacker news. good job Owen.

------
unmeow
why not configure your own zsh?

